# iphone 6 Won't Get Passed Connect itunes



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Phone is locked in connect to itunes. I tried to connect to itunes, read try to update and avoid reset, I tried to update. Took a long time and all it did was turn the phone off and turn back on and get stuck in updating phone in a loop that didnt go anywhere except that vicious cycle. After a couple of hours I gave up. Went to a tech who mentioned the costs and going through similar procedures I figured I'd do it myself. Then gaved up and tried the reset. Same result. Either it restarts the phone after tries to reset it and does the same repetitive thing. I get no error though, and the phone seems to be functioning fine. I tried to put it in recovery mode dont know if that's the same thing and I couldnt get into that. Before I try other harsh methods I figured I'd come here for some advice.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

From the outside the phone seems almost new. The phone response well to commands but wont update/restore as far as I can tell because it takes forever and all it does is reboots and starts again I think.


----------

